# Cheating is getting out of control!



## jennyc (Aug 27, 2008)

It's bad enough that the divorce rate in the US is over 50%, but cheating is actually being promoted nowadays? I was so outraged when I saw the AshleyMadison dating site for married people! The motto: life is short, have an affair?! Seriously?! What is this world coming to? What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## dorothy (Sep 3, 2008)

jennyc said:


> It's bad enough that the divorce rate in the US is over 50%, but cheating is actually being promoted nowadays? I was so outraged when I saw the AshleyMadison dating site for married people! The motto: life is short, have an affair?! Seriously?! What is this world coming to? What are your thoughts on this?


Life is short


----------



## nikkilaya1234 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nobody has any morals anymore. It's ridiculous. That's why there's so many divorces. Of course the younger the married couples are, the higher the chances of divorce are. They say 50% of first marriages end in divorce. From there 60% for second marriages and 73% for third and I'm only assuming it doesn't get better from there. So people cheat in their first marriage, their best shot for a lasting relationship, and don't exactly think about how great their chances are for true happiness in their following marriages.

Why is sex so important that people have to find it elsewhere? What's the big deal in it? Yeah life is short but if you're living to have sex with as many people as possible then why get married? Why not wait until you're all sexed out to get married? Personally, I'd like to live life sharing it with somebody special. I'd like to have only one person to share everything with.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I grew up in the North East, while in HS, I was told to graduate HS, Go to college, get a good job.....then get married.


I've moved down tot he southeast, I see a overwhelming trend here.

Graduate HS, GET MARRIED, have kids, Husband goes to college or gets a job, or wife goes to college after having their children.

My wife and I ahve been together for almost 20 years now, 7 of those were dating, we were in No rush to get married, our education and careers were first. Down here it is Pushed to get married first for whatever reason.

When we talk to other couples our age, they are amazed we have been together for this long. Most of them have been married 2 or 3 times.


But again, if you are not happy in your marriage should you stick around? Abusive husband? Cheating husband? or whatever is the problem? I know I am lucky I ahd found my wife and we have a great relationship, we are very open and honest with each other and we are both easy going.

Like a perfect example is we were watching Big Brother last nigth, I said to me wife, who would you rather date Memphis or Dan? She said, hmmm she would take either but if she had to choose it would be memphis. I said, Hmm interesting, I chose Keisha over April.....no jealousy, just fun chatter.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

nikkilaya1234 said:


> Nobody has any morals anymore. It's ridiculous. That's why there's so many divorces. Of course the younger the married couples are, the higher the chances of divorce are. They say 50% of first marriages end in divorce. From there 60% for second marriages and 73% for third and I'm only assuming it doesn't get better from there. So people cheat in their first marriage, their best shot for a lasting relationship, and don't exactly think about how great their chances are for true happiness in their following marriages.
> 
> Why is sex so important that people have to find it elsewhere? What's the big deal in it? Yeah life is short but if you're living to have sex with as many people as possible then why get married? Why not wait until you're all sexed out to get married? Personally, I'd like to live life sharing it with somebody special. I'd like to have only one person to share everything with.


FYI ~ All those figures you quoted are wrong. They estimated by current trend that 50% of people would divorce in their lifetime. The numbers are below that as many people are not rushing to get married as marriages are down, so are the number of people divorcing.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I would like to see statistics based on States, regions and economic class. I imagine it would be very interesting.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> But again, if you are not happy in your marriage should you stick around? Abusive husband? Cheating husband? or whatever is the problem?
> :iagree: here with GAsoccerman.
> my first marriage , (i do take vows very seriously). beaten up and affairs by him. i went through alot and stil stuck in there for my vows, love , cherish etc.
> but it wasnt meant to continue. i actually felt guilty for not accepting n e more hitting or his wants and needs.
> ...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Justeen I agree with you, I've heard people say, WOW our society has really gone to hell, the cheating, etc.

Personally I think it has always been that way, it's just we are more informed and more people are gettin caught.

I have a co-worker who has an abusive wife, she punches him and kicked him in the mouth while DRIVING! yet he stays with her.....I would be long gone.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think because families and communities have become pretty much nonexistent, that there is a lot more pressure on this one union. If entire families stayed together in one area and communities were not so aloof, I dont think cheating would have quite the impact it does now.


----------



## waterfall~ (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a marriage advocate, and except in cases of abuse or addiction, most marriages (even where infidelity has occurred) can be saved and revitalized. If people put the same effort into their marriages that they often do in affairs, we could raise children who grow up with both of their parents. The effects of divorce on children as well as our society in general, is tragic. Affairs have become so romanticized....that we've become desensitized to the destruction they do.


----------

